

Adwords outsourcing - abc1111

I have all my campaigns on adwords and it is time consuming to improve &#38; manage. I would like to outsource it.<p>I am looking for someone that can improve the keywords/campaign/ads so that I can see an improvement in my CTR/conversion.<p>It would be an on-going project where the person I hire would have an incentive based on the sales generated. How can I find such worker? How about in India or elsewhere? Is it possible to find someone on Elance type of sites for this?<p>If I give them my account info to manage the ad, how do I make sure they do not change the budget per day or mess up with my credit card?
======
chrishaum
Also, try Trada.com.

Here's how it works: You set the PPC price you are willing to pay, and PPC
experts on their platform compete to get PPC rates below that price. Their
payment is the spread between the price you are willing to pay and the price
they get.

I talked with one of their sales reps, who informed me that your monthly PPC
budget has to be around $1500 (if I recall correctly) for you to join their
platform.

------
aymeric
You can definitely outsource the management of your campaigns.

Google provides the My Client Center for Adwords experts to manage the
accounts of their clients.

I have personally used someone in Russia that I can recommend if you are
interested. (Contact me at <http://aymeric.gaurat.net/index.php/contact-me/>)

------
abc1111
How do you pay them? Based on performance? How to find them?

